# upgrading my WPG



## Aussie_star (Jan 7, 2005)

hey, 
i have to decided to upgrade my lighting and start to add ferts. to help my tank out abit. I currently have 2 150watt MH's over the tank. Both have 10000K blubs and run for about 8 hours a day. I know 10000k is recommend for a planted tank, but in australia we have the problem of no one wanting to make or sell anything lower in the MH blubs. (well what i know so far) So i have found some Power compacts 130 watt 6700K about 70AUD each and some T5s 55 watt about 300AUD for two tubes and all the sockets and stuff . So i want to increase my lighting from the almost 2wpg to at least 3.5 wpg. But my question is which would be better?
i was thinking of going with the PC's casue i can get 3 for under way under 300 for one T5 unit, which i can try to get some ferts from usa if i can import them, casue i have only heard of the seachem ones which dont last as long.
Anyways if help me out or get me some 150 watt double ended blubs between 6500K and 8800K would be great
Thanxs Tim


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi,

I would go with the PCs myself and add enough to get me up to 3 wpg. As for ferts, with your size tank you need to get dry fertilizers rather than commercial. Look for chemical supply companies in your area. I'm sure there will be some.

Do you know what chemicals you need?


----------



## Aussie_star (Jan 7, 2005)

nar i have been told some, but not all. i have to do some reading on ferts to see how much i have to add and all that stuff i pretty much know the basics but being only new have to learn it all. 
Yer i going to going with the pcs relooking into it tonight. would it matter to much if they are at the same height from the glass as my mhs? wouldnt think so


----------



## shadow (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi, it' not the right forum but firstly your tank looks great good luck with the lighting, it can be a lot of running around and costly for us aussies to get good lighting. A tip is give up on commercial ferts and do it yourself it's way cheaperl. Find a good hydroponics store in your area there not hard to find they have all the chemicals you'll ever need and some of them are pretty good with lighting as well. They seem to know heaps about chemical dosing not all of its relevant but some of it is really worth knowing.


----------

